# Black waste disposal question



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I recall reading a thread about a large drum on wheels which is available for draining & carting black waste for those times your 3" slinky won't reach (so to speak... :roll: ). I'm thinking of abandoning the macerator during our full-time stint over the next few months, as the hose run is 60 meters & it's a right faff.

Reminders please? :? 

Dougie.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

How about joining a couple of slinky's together ,surley thats easier than carrying a drum around


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Are you referring to the tote-n-stor? I know some full-timers use them if the dump point is too far even for a macerator.

Regards
Doug


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

IanH said:


> How about joining a couple of slinky's together


It's a 60 meter run, so it would need to be about 20 slinkys, and uphill!

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

falken said:


> Are you referring to the tote-n-stor?


I am! Wonderful, thanks. Found the old thread >> here << plus also a reference to a Tote-Along >> here <<.

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

asprn said:


> IanH said:
> 
> 
> > How about joining a couple of slinky's together
> ...


You are emptying poo and you want it to go uphill :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> You are emptying poo and you want it to go uphill :roll:


And wot's wrong with that? The macerator does that very well, but it's not particularly convenient to unravel 60 meters of hose & run it to the dump point at present - as I say, a bit of a faff. That's why I thought of the third option of a portable disposal tank on wheels.

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

asprn said:



> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > You are emptying poo and you want it to go uphill :roll:
> ...


Does that mean the macerator is down stream of the tank? I'm just thinking that you wouldn't want your waste tank pressurised or is that the cause of all those poo spraying incidents beloved of pusser.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I was always told that sh1t doesn't roll up hill :lol: 

Andy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Does that mean the macerator is down stream of the tank? I'm just thinking that you wouldn't want your waste tank pressurised


Frank,

There's no technical issue, no matter how hard you want there to be.  It's just a pain to unroll the hose & run it the 60 meters up a gentle incline, across a single-track road with the occasional vehicle running over it, and running back over to the van to operate the flush valve between the grey & black tanks.

I only wanted to make life easier for myself. 

Dougie.


----------

